# Posting pics



## Christopher (10 Aug 2007)

hi
Can't find it in the FAQ but are we allowed to post photos as an attachment in a thread, or do we have to provide links to another website where the photo is?

cheers
Christopher


----------



## domtyler (10 Aug 2007)

Are they naughty pics?


----------



## Christopher (10 Aug 2007)

No, they are much more boring than that: pics of my nice bike and the rusty junkheap of a fixed wheel.


----------



## Pete (10 Aug 2007)

If you look at 'Additional Options' under the Reply To Thread box, you'll see an 'Attach Files' options. But there are strict size limitations. I haven't tried this myself yet, on this forum, so I'm not quite sure how it works.

Anything bigger than that, or if you want more flexibility as to how you place your pictures, you can use one of the various free hosting services and then just post the URL between IMG tags, somewhere in the text. I use Imageshack which is quite quick and easy.


----------



## Christopher (10 Aug 2007)

Cheers Pete, I'll first look into the attachment thing...


----------



## Shaun (10 Aug 2007)

You can post images directly into a thread - you don't need to attach them.

Either use the




insert image icon (in advanced editor mode), or use the image insert code:


```
[IMG]image url[/IMG]
```

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## CarnageAX (19 Oct 2007)

How do you change the display text for the link?

When I link to Flickr it gives the whole string rather than a need caption. Help all this html confuses me.


----------



## bonj2 (22 Oct 2007)

CarnageAX said:


> How do you change the display text for the link?
> 
> When I link to Flickr it gives the whole string rather than a need caption. Help all this html confuses me.



click quote to see how i've done this link to google.


----------



## rich p (22 Oct 2007)

Is it possible to add a pic from 'My Pictures' on the pc if it's too big. I've tried the browse from attachments but won't load due to size I suppose.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (22 Oct 2007)

rich p said:


> Is it possible to add a pic from 'My Pictures' on the PC if it's too big. I've tried the browse from attachments but won't load due to size I suppose.



If I remember correctly, Admin has set up a programme / system (?) that automatically re-sizes pictures to suit the forum in thread posts.

What I did was opened a Flickr account, copy to that site from My Documents, then cut and copy the link (http address) into the insert image link at the top of post thread.

If you use that method, remember the link already has http//: inserted so if you have copied it in your link you need to delete one of them.


----------

